# [VIDEO] installation process of MIUI on hp Touchpad running cyanogenMod



## rattlesnake8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is the video walkthrough of Installing MIUI on hp touchpad running cyanogenMod [alpha 3].





note: All the credit goes to the MIUI devs and CyanogenMod team.


----------

